# Anja's New Boys



## egyptiandan (Jan 30, 2008)

Anja wanted new pictures of them, so I figured I'd post them so everyone can see them.  Here's #1









Here's #2









Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Danny! I really appreciate it. How big are they now? 4"?


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 30, 2008)

OK now for the naming  Here are the names I have chosen, now to narrow it to just two! 

Gaston
Grisham
Goran
Gil
Giovany
Greeley


----------



## stells (Jan 30, 2008)

They are lovely 
I like Grisham and Greeley


----------



## cvalda (Jan 30, 2008)

GIOVANNI AND GIACOMO all the way, baby! 

They're gorgeous, btw!


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 30, 2008)

You're so lucky!! They are really beautiful


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 30, 2008)

They are both around 4"  and your welcome Anja 
I'll stay out of the naming process 

Danny


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Jan 30, 2008)

OMG they are sweet!
Lucky you Anja. When do you get them?

Misty
5 Sulcata's
3 Leopard's
3 Indian Star's


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 30, 2008)

My vote goes with; *Giovany and Greeley * Anja they are lovely.

Kelly, GIACOMO wasn't in the running , or did I miss someting?


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 30, 2008)

Neither of the names Kelly said were in the grouping! lol I get them in April when the temps are up enough to ship in these fridgid states Danny and I both live in! 

I think I will go with Grisham and Greeley. Thanks everyone!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 30, 2008)

I love CSI. I go with Grisham and Gil!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 30, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Neither of the names Kelly said were in the grouping! lol



I know! LOL I just spurted out my FAVORITE G names!!!!!


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, those are beautiful! Congrats Anja.

Danny, they have nice growth, great job! What's your secret for no pyramiding?


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW!! They are soooo gorgeous!! I am soooooo jealous!! Congrats!!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I cant wait to get Grisham and Greeley here with me!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 31, 2008)

But... these are T Kleinmanni....
man, I wish I could keep egyptians.
congratulations, Anja


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 31, 2008)

TestudoGeek said:


> But... these are T Kleinmanni....
> man, I wish I could keep egyptians.
> congratulations, Anja




Nope these are the Golden Greek boys that Danny posted in the classifieds a couple of weeks ago.  One day soon kleins for me!


----------



## RichardA (Jan 31, 2008)

Those are super nice!

Congrats!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Feb 1, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Nope these are the Golden Greek boys that Danny posted in the classifieds a couple of weeks ago.



oops... 



JustAnja said:


> One day soon kleins for me!



For me to!


----------

